# help needed to understand hormone results



## CaraJ (Mar 1, 2015)

Hi, I'm hoping this is the best place to post this.
I've been ttc for 4 1/2 years. I received a diagnosis of PCOS in early 2014. And was put on Clomid. In early 2015 I was no longer on Clomid and was told I didn't have PCOS, just PCO. We then embarked on ivf with pgs because I have a balanced translocation. Because of the testing we only do frozen transfers. I got ohss which also added to the wait before the first FET. We've had 3 fets, the first was BFN, second was a MMC, third was a chemical pregnancy. We were referred for recurrent loss testing and that all came back normal. However they also rerun my hormone screen and those results have confused me. I wasn't given any figures but here's my results as far as I know them:

Normal TSH
Marginally elevated prolactin
Fairly elevated LH level

Apparently that is consistent with PCOS, so now it's back?
I've been put on metformin. Can those results indicate anything else?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Calluna (Jun 14, 2012)

Could be a thyroid issue - you need a copy of your results to see the actual number for the TSH. GPs will say it's fine up to 5 or even 10 but it needs to be below 2 (ideally around 1) for fertility and avoiding miscarriage x


----------



## Lusitano (Jun 23, 2015)

You also need values rather than just normal or abnormal. Labs can use different parameters, so what's considered in range in one lab would be out with that range in another.
Your results say marginally elevated prolactin. I had this too and my levels ranged from 650, which is slightly above my lab upper limit of 450, to over 6000. I was put on Bromocriptine (Parlodel) to reduce levels as high prolactin causes anovulation which prevents any chance of pregnancy.
High prolactin can also be a symptom of a thyroid problem. You will need a full screening including free T3, T4 and antibodies. TSH is a very old test that no endocrinologist worth their salt would rely on these days. It tells you nothing about thyroid health or how much is available for use by the body.
Did you have a scan to confirm or rule out polycystic ovaries? Do you have any other common symptoms like weight gain, hirsutism etc? 
If you can see a good RE, then they could carry out all the above for you.


----------



## CaraJ (Mar 1, 2015)

This was all done by my fertility consultant. He said my thyroid level was in the right range for fertility. He wouldn't give me values. I do have other symptoms so pretty sure it's PCOS. Just confused cos thought it had gone!


----------

